# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  If Else Code snippit

## boyyo11

This is a snippit for my program that has a bunch of monster descriptions. And all that stuff. It is for runescape. So check it out.

What it does, it get's a value stores it into the string, checks for the if... if not than it says so, gets value again. Loops to the top, and of course works.

Im new to c++, so please dont expect it to be the best thing in the world. I coded it on my own, so its not the best but works. If there is a better method for this, than please let me know.




```
#include "stdafx.h"
#include <iostream>
#include <ctime>
#include <string>
#include <windows.h>

using namespace std;

int main()
{
	string monster;

	cout << "Welcome to monster master. \n";
	Sleep(5000);
	loop:
	system("CLS");
	cout << "Monster name: ";
	getline(cin,monster);
	if (monster == "Black Dragon"){
		cout << "High Defence dragon. 199 slayer xp per kill. \n";
		Sleep(5000);}
	else if (monster == "Fire Giants"){
		cout << "Easy monster. 111 slayer xp per kill. \n";
		Sleep(5000);}
	else if (monster == "List"){
		cout << " \n";
		cout << "Black Dragon \n";
		cout << "Fire Giants \n";
		Sleep(20000);}
	else if (monster == "Exit"){
		cout << " \n";
		exit(0);}
	else{
		cout << "Please retry.";
		Sleep(5000);}
	goto loop;
	cin.get();
	return 0;
}
```

----------

